# [SOLVED]wlan0 problems...

## athena810

So a couple days ago, wlan0 worked for me but I messed something up in vidalia with my windows account and for some reason, shit got messed up for gentoo as well.

Anyway the error message when I `/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start` is:

```

*Bringing up interface wlan0

*    Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

Failed to initialize driver interface

*    start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant`

*ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

Any ideas? 

ThanksLast edited by athena810 on Mon Aug 20, 2012 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *athena810 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
> ```
> ...

 

athena810 ... you probably have a hardware switch which enables/disables the wireless card, and its currently set to disable. So, toggle it.

best ... khayLast edited by khayyam on Mon Aug 20, 2012 3:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## athena810

omg, it works...!!!!

Thanks so much  :Smile: 

I feel kinda dumb, I had this same problem on windows...and microsoft support said to toggle it. 

Thanks anyway  :Very Happy: 

----------

